# Desperados 2 Coopers Revenge Walkthrough Needed



## adreno (Jun 19, 2006)

Can someone give me the walkthrough or its link for Desperados 2  : Cooper's Revenge.


Bye...


----------



## fortebuster (Jun 19, 2006)

No walkthrough on gamefaqs.com, so I don't think there is any.
There are cheats though *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------

